# Cat Show at Doncaster?



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Does anyone know if there's a cat show sometime within the next couple of months at Doncaster? My niece wanted to go and I'm sure that the last time we went it was around this time of year.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

the Yorkshire county cat show is in Doncaster on 22/October, held at the Doncaster dome...........Chris


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

raggs said:


> the Yorkshire county cat show is in Doncaster on 22/October, held at the Doncaster dome...........Chris


Thank you - much appreciated!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

You can view a list of all GCCF sanctioned shows by visiting.....GCCF.ORG...........I hope this helps............Chris


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

raggs said:


> the Yorkshire county cat show is in Doncaster on 22/October, held at the Doncaster dome...........Chris


Ooh I might pop along for a look


----------

